# Trivia 4/4



## luckytrim (Apr 4, 2018)

trivia 4/4
DID YOU KNOW...
Hell-o? Hell no! In 1997, Kleberg County in Texas designated  "Heaven-o"
as its official new phone greeting.


1. Wyatt Earp was joined in Tombstone by two brothers, Morgan  and Virgil. He
had three other brothers.  Which of the following was NOT one  of them ?
  a. - Warren
  b. - Nicholas
  c. - Newton
  d. - James
2. Which TV family had a fire-breathing dragon as a  pet?
3. How many of the Fifty begin with "N" ?
  a. - 2
  b. - 4
  c. - 6
  d. - 8
4. Which city is known as the Divorce Capital of the USA  ?
5. Where did the concept of a "Christmas Tree" originate  ?
  a. - England
  b. - France
  c. - Germany
  d. - Italy
6.  The year 1982 was especially prolific for Ricky Henderson  as he stole
130 bases that year. However, he also led the league that year  in which less
desirable statistic with 42?
7. What historical figure did Bram Stoker base his character  Dracula upon?
8.  What is the main ingredient in guacamole?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
You should add oil to the water when making  pasta.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. the Munsters
3. - d (Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New  Mexico, New York,
North Carolina and North Dakota )
4. Reno, Nevada
5. - c
6. Caught stealing
7.  Vlad the Impaler
8.  Avocado

CRAP !!
The thinking is that the oil will keep the pasta from sticking  together.
However, if you use enough cooking water that is at a rapid  boil and stir
the pasta often as it cooks, it should not get sticky. Adding  oil to the
water makes the pasta slippery and then sauce will not adhere  to the
noodles.


----------

